# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  My ball python has some white thing on his eye (Not shed) Help!

## Jesus Miguel Ortiz

So today i got home and when i go to check on my Normal female ball python i saw her with some white line in her eye and later i hear her like if she got something stuck on her nose. Any ideas what it could be? The hots pot is 87-90 Degrees and no she haves no bubbles in her mouth 
Here are the photos : 

Pls help, thanks

----------

BallPythonGuy99 (02-05-2014)

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Did she recently shed?

It looks like the flexible skin that attatches the spectacle to the rest of the scales has got pulled out a bit somehow.

Check for mites around here eyes and heatpits but if you don't see any then don't worry about it any further.  :Smile: 


dr del

----------

BallPythonGuy99 (02-06-2014),Hannahvh (01-26-2019)

----------


## fishboyUK

> Hi,
> 
> Did she recently shed?
> 
> It looks like the flexible skin that attatches the spectacle to the rest of the scales has got pulled out a bit somehow.
> 
> Check for mites around here eyes and heatpits but if you don't see any then don't worry about it any further. 
> 
> 
> dr del



I second this.

----------


## Jesus Miguel Ortiz

The most recent shed is on oct 28 and ok i will check for mites, thanks  :Smile:  hope its nothing too bad

----------


## Jesus Miguel Ortiz

Sincerely i don't see no mites for now (hope it stays like that) so what can i do?

----------


## dr del

Hi,

You don't need to do anything. It will get fixed with the next shed most likely and won't be causing him any problems.  :Smile: 


dr del

----------

BallPythonGuy99 (02-06-2014)

----------


## Jesus Miguel Ortiz

Oh god what a relief  :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel so exited that nothing bad happened to her  :Very Happy:   :Dancin' Banana:  :Good Job:  Thanks alot!!!!!!!!

----------

Hannahvh (01-26-2019)

----------


## staikotatos

My ball python has the exact same thing on both his eyes, and he just dealt with a mite infestation (which I hope is gone now). Should I be worrying?

----------


## WildPython

Um. From the photos, i dont see nothin'. I do see the top part of the eye is white. That might be the way he was born, with a orange/yellow iris, with some black.

I can tell you've ( probably ) fixed the problem. I'm not sure if i'm seeing it correctly, or maybe it's shed. Hope she gets better. 
I know this reply won't be any help, as it is new. I hope she doesn't get something else, that a python shouldn't get.  :Snake:

----------


## Hannahvh

Doesn't seem like anything to panic over!  :Good Job:  Just keep an eye on it and should go away next shed. He might even eventually get it off on his own by rubbing it etc. But do watch it if it grows or changes color, anything weird like that! Make sure humidity/temps are up especially for his next shed cycle to give him some extra help.

----------


## MR Snakes

> Um. From the photos, i dont see nothin'. I do see the top part of the eye is white. That might be the way he was born, with a orange/yellow iris, with some black.
> 
> I can tell you've ( probably ) fixed the problem. I'm not sure if i'm seeing it correctly, or maybe it's shed. Hope she gets better. 
> I know this reply won't be any help, as it is new. I hope she doesn't get something else, that a python shouldn't get.





> Doesn't seem like anything to panic over!  Just keep an eye on it and should go away next shed. He might even eventually get it off on his own by rubbing it etc. But do watch it if it grows or changes color, anything weird like that! Make sure humidity/temps are up especially for his next shed cycle to give him some extra help.


Just an FYI. The last post before your posting today was 5 1/2 years ago. Look up at the date of the thread start and that will tell you. Cheers

----------

dr del (01-27-2019)

----------

